# What are good horse riding clothes for beginner guys?



## Blackhole6670 (14 May 2015)

Hi, I am a sixteen year old boy who is looking into horse back riding. I have never ridden before. I have heard from my friends that I need to wear breeches, paddock boots with half chaps or tall boots, and a helmet. Can ya'll show me clothes that are good for beginner guys? If you do find something, can you tell me what the item is, the price of it, pictures of it, and the link to the website where you found it if you found it online? I would be very thankful if ya'll could help me.


----------



## maccachic (14 May 2015)

One key thing I found when my partner started was supportive undies were essential - not tight boxers   Horses are expensive so find a second hand equestrian store (or ebay) get some second hand stuff and then replace with better stuff as you develop your interest - unless you have loads to spend.  Never buy used helmets however (a good helmet is worth your life so don't ever scrimp there).  Quite a few riding schools provide some riding gear so maybe check there if that is where you are going to be learning?


----------



## LHIS (14 May 2015)

Find an online equestrian store for everything except your hat, get yourself to a store and get fitted properly. Same if you opt for a body protector. Robinsons are good for cheap horsey clothing (however I think they ship within the UK only and I get the impression you're not British  or maybe you're living in the UK).


----------



## Princess16 (14 May 2015)

A lot of RS supply hats and boots when having lessons. Good luck and have fun it's the best thing to do!


----------



## Barnacle (14 May 2015)

I have a friend who actually rides in women's jodhpurs. He says they are much more comfortable than men's breeches. If you're a complete beginner, you can really wear anything - the boots and hat are most important (and best bought from an equestrian store in person as they need to fit properly) and just make sure whatever you are wearing for trousers isn't really loose so it can't get caught anywhere but also lets you move freely. And just by the way, my experience of boots is that they are not sized quite the same as ordinary clothes. I find boots are always way bigger than I expect them to be... I'd recommend boots that aren't tall to start with because tall ones might reduce your clinging ability and you're likely not used to the feeling of wearing them so it's just one more thing to get used to - and I don't think you need that when you're starting out  But this comes down to personal preference.


----------



## hairycob (14 May 2015)

My son would definitely say the right pants are the top priority - supportive is a must. He often rides in jog pants if he is not going off the yard. Ebay is the best place for breeches - it's much harder to find reasonably priced gear for men than for women, but he has had some lovely ebay buys for about £20.


----------



## Red-1 (15 May 2015)

I have taught loads of men, and most hate the elastic skin tight breeches. Mark Todd type breeches are more cotton-y, and are still tight, but not skin tight. Not to be too obvious, but they still leave something to the imagination rather than displaying what is in them, if you get what I mean! 

Many a chap at our place has been hiding in the changing room, reluctant to come out in breeches that look like tights!

By enlarge the cheaper ones are the elastic tights type! So, to feel comfortable in your mind as well as your body then I would pay for breeches that you are happy with.

If you go to a good saddler's then they should be able to advise. 

I would agree with short boots and half chaps or gaiters. Plus a helmet, but be careful of the safety standard as the old ENstandard is being revises, but the SNELL and PAS ones are staying current. I would also get gloves. Cheap pimple ones are fine.

Tight supportive pants, not boxers!


----------

